
iOS 9 vulnerability: Content Blockers can track browser history - lukezli
http://blog.appgrounds.com/content-blockers-track-browser-history/
======
jtome
Interesting that one of the touted benefits of content blockers in apple
marketing was that content blockers _can 't_ track history.

